
Ask HN: How to Raise Money for Advocacy to Get a Pro-Sanders Congress - gremlinsinc
So, I just started a 527 advocacy group and I&#x27;m sort of in the &#x27;validation&#x27; aspect - can I get people around this, can I get donations, can I pay the bills and do this full-time.<p>I&#x27;m wondering what other&#x27;s are doing, or have done to get campaign donations for grassroots causes like this.<p>There&#x27;s a fire in this country behind Bernie Sander&#x27;s whether you see it or not, people are fed up, and want a TRUE revolution. Getting him elected is great and all, but getting him AND a pro-bernie congress elected would be WAY better.<p>It&#x27;s the only way we&#x27;ll get corruption out of politics, my advocacy&#x27;s main mission: Find and Vet candidates that are against income inequality essentially, in races where there is NO running candidate reach out to the locals to find someone who will step up and take on that role.<p>We plan on offering technical assistance, campaign assistance, and advice on how to get the ball rolling and compete with the incumbent who may be running.
======
smt88
If you want to fight corruption, the best traction I've seen so far is Mayday
PAC. It's not going that well. It might be helpful for you to read what
they've tried and learned so far.

